# Sneezing tiels



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, its me again, With a health conern with my two babies.
Both of them are sneezing, Not excessivly but when they do liquid comes out (yeah they both sneezed on me :blush Buddy is still whistling away like nothings wrong, And there proberly isnt but im just a little worried. It almost sounds like a little birdie cold. I have extra vitimins in their water to help.
Like last time, we dont have enough money for a vet trip (there so over priced now a days) I proberly shouldnt be worried, it doesnt seem that major, No puffyness, no lazing around, no lethargic behaviour, there both eating and drinking.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds don't have saliva but they do have mucus in a part of their throat called the choana, and this frequently gets blown out during a sneeze. When my tiels sneeze on my neck it always feels wet, and they're perfectly healthy.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol I always thought when I got a wet sneeze it was because they just got done drinking water or something. Good info


----------

